# Lockable fursuits?



## dead account bye (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi. Who here has ever been locked inside a fursuit? Any pics or vids?

I'm looking for something like this: 



. The fursuit shown in this video is made by Dombrus. Midori is another maker of these kinds of "plush" fursuits. Thanks!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 16, 2020)

I've been locked inside a closet


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 16, 2020)

Well, if that's your thing . . .

The Old Warhorse Ver 1.0 actually has a locking zipper slide but the wife unit never locked it on me. I used that zipper because it's the one that came instead of the usual YKK brass one I ordered. Couldn't get a replacement in time so the keys were hung on the bedroom key rack and there they are to this day, used only once to see that the slide really would lock.

I have to say, a plush suit is one of those things you would do that on a very cold day by turning down the heat in the house or go out in the snow in it. Those plush suits are just too insulated for any kind of hot weather. Also, you are at the mercy of the key holder who might turn out to be a closet Dom or plain old @$$hole. Wear a diaper would be my advice.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 16, 2020)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, if that's your thing . . .
> 
> The Old Warhorse Ver 1.0 actually has a locking zipper slide but the wife unit never locked it on me. I used that zipper because it's the one that came instead of the usual YKK brass one I ordered. Couldn't get a replacement in time so the keys were hung on the bedroom key rack and there they are to this day, used only once to see that the slide really would lock.
> 
> I have to say, a plush suit is one of those things you would do that on a very cold day by turning down the heat in the house or go out in the snow in it. Those plush suits are just too insulated for any kind of hot weather. Also, you are at the mercy of the key holder who might turn out to be a closet Dom or plain old @$$hole. Wear a diaper would be my advice.



Yeah, a really huge diaper with another even bigger diaper on top.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 16, 2020)

The closest I've ever been to being locking in a fursuit was the one below.  I could take the head off by myself, but the rest needed a handler.  From the posts above, you can wear a fursuit in hot weather.  I've done it.  I wore my Cutter Cat Sabertooth fursuit with 3 inch fur outside for almost an hour when it was 95F (35C).  My friend also wore his lion fursuit.  It was for a church youth day.  The fur actually insulates you for a time from the hot weather.


----------



## dead account bye (Feb 17, 2020)

Keefur said:


> The closest I've ever been to being locking in a fursuit was the one below.  I could take the head off by myself, but the rest needed a handler.  From the posts above, you can wear a fursuit in hot weather.  I've done it.  I wore my Cutter Cat Sabertooth fursuit with 3 inch fur outside for almost an hour when it was 95F (35C).  My friend also wore his lion fursuit.  It was for a church youth day.  The fur actually insulates you for a time from the hot weather.


How come you needed a handler? Sure I mean it might be a little tricky with only 4 fingers on each hand to work with, but I'm sure you could have managed it. 

At least going from what's shown in the image. No offense, but that "sabertooth" looks more like a rabbit to me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 17, 2020)

A lockable fursuit? 

Why am I not surprised... 

In any case, they sound dangerous to me. The chance of heatstroke and claustrophobia goes up. Just imagine if you're busting for a piss or shit, I perish the thought. Probably not so bad if you're wearing a diaper though, but, still...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 17, 2020)

By the way, link is broken...


----------



## Fentanyl (Feb 17, 2020)

What does that even mean?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 18, 2020)

It means it's basically the furry version of a gimp suit.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 18, 2020)

Fentanyl said:


> What does that even mean?


It means, the suit has a locking apparatus to it of some type. Wearer puts it on, the partner locks it, wearer is stuck in it for however long the partner decides. Or maybe locks themselves into a suit and puts the key in a time safe.

Typically these suits have attached heads paws and feet, full enclosure. Or maybe the head/paws/feet zip off but can have the zipper pull locked or secured in some manner. Often times it's an overstuffed "plushie" suit, kind of like a stuffed animal.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 18, 2020)

charizardmew3 said:


> How come you needed a handler? Sure I mean it might be a little tricky with only 4 fingers on each hand to work with, but I'm sure you could have managed it.
> 
> At least going from what's shown in the image. No offense, but that "sabertooth" looks more like a rabbit to me.


That is the Energizer Bunny.  It was a paid gig for an auto show in Nashville.  The reason you need a handler is that first of all, that drum is on a metal harness that hangs on the shoulders and across the chest.  It is under the fursuit and is attached with hooks.  The zipper is dead in the back.  The handler is there for safety and for dressing and removing the suit.  The suit is impossible to get into or out of solo.  The vision out of the head is atrocious.  The best point to look out of is the mesh in the nose, which is about the same dimensions as your index finger held out about eight inches from your face.  I was the first one wearing this iteration of the suit, so I had to evaluate it.  It was very comfortable to wear.  The head rested on the shoulders.  The metal harness would benefit from some extra padding on the metal over the shoulders, but wasn't intolerable.  The feet were clunky, but that's just the character.  The really bad part was that after wearing the suit for about five minutes, I realized I was running out of oxygen.  There wasn't enough air exchange to keep up with what I was breathing.  Fifteen minutes in suit and I would have passed out from lack of oxygen.  I finally was able to wear the suit for about 40 minutes at a time by slightly lifting the head and blowing out the crack, which sucked fresh air in.  I had to do this every four minutes or so when my breath rate started increasing with my body trying to get more oxygen in.  I recommended an air exchange fan.  My Cutter Cat Sabertooth fursuit does not have these problems, and I have worn him for up to six hours at a stretch.  I was promoting the movie "Puss in Boots" at the Malco Theater dressed as a sword wielding feline in a three Musketeers hat. lol.  I can easily get into and out of my sabertooth fursuit.  You might find this video funny.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 18, 2020)

You sound oddly young for an old codger.


----------



## Fentanyl (Feb 21, 2020)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> It means, the suit has a locking apparatus to it of some type. Wearer puts it on, the partner locks it, wearer is stuck in it for however long the partner decides. Or maybe locks themselves into a suit and puts the key in a time safe.
> 
> Typically these suits have attached heads paws and feet, full enclosure. Or maybe the head/paws/feet zip off but can have the zipper pull locked or secured in some manner. Often times it's an overstuffed "plushie" suit, kind of like a stuffed animal.



Sounds a bit dangerous but I won’t judge I guess. To each his own.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 21, 2020)

Fentanyl said:


> Sounds a bit dangerous but I won’t judge I guess. To each his own.


It's only dangerous when you have a keyholder that's a 'tard/dom/etc or your time lock safe malfunctions.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2020)

Huh, these zippers sound like the ones made by Bad Fox™...they _always_ stick!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 1, 2020)

Lockable suit!?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 1, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Lockable suit!?
> 
> View attachment 82071
> 
> ...


That suit doesn't need a locking zipper; there is no way you're getting out of that furry gimp suit without help.


----------



## Simo (Mar 1, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Lockable suit!?
> 
> View attachment 82071
> 
> ...



Huh...looks fun! 

Sign me up : )


----------



## Yav (Mar 1, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Lockable suit!?
> 
> View attachment 82071
> 
> ...


are they... missing limbs or am i crazy?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 1, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Lockable suit!?
> 
> View attachment 82071
> 
> ...



I am ... disturbed


----------



## HSkunk (Mar 1, 2020)

> Lockable suit!?



This is a fursuit only Quadriplegics can wear.

Regardless of whether or not the zipper is stuck, they'll need help getting out.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 1, 2020)

IggyKoopa said:


> are they... missing limbs or am i crazy?


You have to use your imagination and squint a bit. The "Gimpee" has his/her hands touching their shoulders and they're in a kneeling position, knees spread with the calves against the thighs. Doesn't look like fun to me . . .

A friend's wife had a locking realistic Border Collie fursuit commissioned. Body, feet, paws, tail and head all one piece. The paws were heavily padded so no using hands while in suit. The back zipper went from the base of the tail up to the back of the head where the pull could be key-locked. When they went into the fursuit headless lounges at conventions, he would just unzip the back far enough for her to take the head off, allowing it to lay on her assets while cooling off. 

There was one more unusually placed zipper so other needs could be attended to without suit removal . . . 

She had wanted me to do the commission but I was working too many hours at the time and I had safety issues with not being able to take off the head and paws by herself. Somebody in NorCal did the suit, I don't remember who it was, though. Not important.

I dunno, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 1, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Lockable suit!?
> 
> View attachment 82071
> 
> ...


I'm jizzing just looking at it. :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 1, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> View attachment 81748


Saved, hashtagged, retweeted, and possibly my new wallpaper.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 2, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Saved, hashtagged, retweeted, and possibly my new wallpaper.


And just think; the wearer had a preview of how it would fit when they made the duct tape dummy for the suit. I'm pretty sure I ran across the pics of the DTD when I was searching for a masking tape DTD tutorial.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 12, 2020)

HunterSkunk said:


> This is a fursuit only Quadriplegics can wear.
> 
> Regardless of whether or not the zipper is stuck, they'll need help getting out.



No, not quite, he's got arms, see!?


----------



## HSkunk (Mar 12, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> No, not quite, he's got arms, see!?
> 
> View attachment 82628
> 
> ...



That looks like a really uncomfortable position to be in. Imagine crawling on the floor with your elbows and knees while inside this suit.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 12, 2020)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> That suit doesn't need a locking zipper; there is no way you're getting out of that furry gimp suit without help.



Well, I was meaning it more as a suit you could be locked into, than a suit that locks!

You're right though, even if the suit itself isn't locked, you would be stuck, or locked into it, just from the design!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 12, 2020)

That suit must have been carefully constructed. The stress on the seams would be high due to the snugness of the suit. And I will agree;  the position of the wearer in that last pic just screams "Not Comfortable!"


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 12, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> No, not quite, he's got arms, see!?
> 
> View attachment 82628
> 
> ...




That just looks like the most uncomfortable sleeping bag


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2020)

Probably depends on how bendy/flexible a person is, as well: would probably help to be very good at Yoga!


----------



## Raever (Mar 20, 2020)

This seems incredibly dangerous even for normal standards of control. Not just because of the physical restrictions but because of all of the possible health issues that could happen if the person with the keys was even the slightest bit ignorant to how you were feeling. As someone with Asthma who also almost always forgets the value of drinking water, I'd be the first to pass out in one. No doubt.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Mar 20, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Lockable suit!?
> 
> View attachment 82071
> 
> ...


I mean, A+ Design and Quality, but I have some other concerns..


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2020)

I can't access the youtube link in OP; has youtube removed the video?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I can't access the youtube link in OP; has youtube removed the video?


The link was dead when I noticed it was first posted. YooToob musta have deleted the offending video over TOS violations. Believe me, that suit would be a major TOS.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I can't access the youtube link in OP; has youtube removed the video?


I, to needed to see the kinky. But alas, that day may never cum.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 22, 2020)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> The link was dead when I noticed it was first posted. YooToob musta have deleted the offending video over TOS violations. Believe me, that suit would be a major TOS.



I was about to compare furrydom to Drag Queens, and suggest that while a little NSFW, youtube probably wouldn't remove Drag content...but then I remembered that yes Youtube has been heavily criticised for zealously removing Drag Queen stuff. 

Ah Youtube, where nipples are dangerous for children but the algorithm recommends them videos of mpreg spiderman.


----------



## dead account bye (Mar 24, 2020)

No, the vid is still up. I made a typo. Here's a working link:


----------



## dead account bye (May 5, 2020)

On a related note , do one piece fursuits exist


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 5, 2020)

charizardmew3 said:


> On a related note , do one piece fursuits exist


A few maker do the full one piece suits. Alopex was one of them but I've not seen him on the 'net in a long time.

If done right, they're awesome. If done wrong, it looks like you're wearing some animal's fur. But yes, they do exist.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 5, 2020)

I wouldn't feel comfortable in a one piece fursuit due to the head and neck movement restrictions and it would feel too tight on me too as id rather have a two piece or three piece suit because its more mobile than a one piece.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 5, 2020)

And as I can get fatigue and I also have dehydration issues too


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 6, 2020)

charizardmew3 said:


> On a related note , do one piece fursuits exist


Yes, and the one I'm getting in a few short months is going to be a one-piece lockable crossgender suit, although I'd like to point out that it necessitates hand-washing the entire suit since the body, paws, and head are all joined and you do NOT want to stick that into a washer or dryer. Also, what the previous user said about restricting neck movement is true, and if you drop from dehydration, EMTs will MAKE it a several piece suit anyway. Although I kinda wonder about one where all the pieces zip together and then lock.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 6, 2020)

Yeah that is my fear of possibly having to go to the hospital due to dehydration issues


----------



## Domjoe414 (May 6, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Yes, and the one I'm getting in a few short months is going to be a one-piece lockable crossgender suit, although I'd like to point out that it necessitates hand-washing the entire suit since the body, paws, and head are all joined and you do NOT want to stick that into a washer or dryer. Also, what the previous user said about restricting neck movement is true, and if you drop from dehydration, EMTs will MAKE it a several piece suit anyway. Although I kinda wonder about one where all the pieces zip together and then lock.


So what advantage do you gain from it being lockable?


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 6, 2020)

I think its just a 1 step setup


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 6, 2020)

Domjoe414 said:


> So what advantage do you gain from it being lockable?


If I'm honest, I'm a TF furry so I want my suit to basically be a second skin so I can 'feel' like I've turned into the character. Hence why it is lockable and one piece with a hidden zipper. The lockable aspect adds some semblance of permanence to it and also appeals to my bondage kink. Especially the idea of handing that key off to a dominant person and being made to do lewd or humiliating things for it... so kink related is your answer.

If I'm grasping for some excuse that isn't kink related, you don't have to worry about losing any pieces or any furry-hater troll trying to rip your head off to ruin the magic. Still, the negatives far outweigh the benefits. It makes it a hassle to remove in case of overheating or the need to pee arises. Cleaning takes longer too.


----------



## Domjoe414 (May 6, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> If I'm honest, I'm a TF furry so I want my suit to basically be a second skin so I can 'feel' like I've turned into the character. Hence why it is lockable and one piece with a hidden zipper. The lockable aspect adds some semblance of permanence to it and also appeals to my bondage kink. Especially the idea of handing that key off to a dominant person and being made to do lewd or humiliating things for it... so kink related is your answer.
> 
> If I'm grasping for some excuse that isn't kink related, you don't have to worry about losing any pieces or any furry-hater troll trying to rip your head off to ruin the magic. Still, the negatives far outweigh the benefits. It makes it a hassle to remove in case of overheating or the need to pee arises.


Ah I see. thanks for the answer!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 6, 2020)

I guess I'll point this out - when I would wear the whole The Old Warhorse fursuit, I couldn't get out of it by myself, either. Get the head off, yes. Past that, no. My gloves with the fake finger hooves on them, could not get the cuffs unsnapped from the sleeves to save my life. There's six small snaps that cumulatively, were like the glove was sewn on. Should have went with velcro.

Things to keep in mind while building a suit.


----------



## dead account bye (Nov 30, 2020)

Do lockable plush suits typically have the head attached or not?


----------



## dead account bye (Nov 30, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Yes, and the one I'm getting in a few short months is going to be a one-piece lockable crossgender suit, although I'd like to point out that it necessitates hand-washing the entire suit since the body, paws, and head are all joined and you do NOT want to stick that into a washer or dryer. Also, what the previous user said about restricting neck movement is true, and if you drop from dehydration, EMTs will MAKE it a several piece suit anyway. Although I kinda wonder about one where all the pieces zip together and then lock.


How did that go?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 30, 2020)

charizardmew3 said:


> Do lockable plush suits typically have the head attached or not?


Well, the person paying the makers' bill makes that call. Having a removable head is a safety feature but there are suits that are fully one piece. The fur in the neck area can be done on the bias (look that up on sewing sites) so it does give the neck a lot of freedom. The Old Warhorse ver 1.0 has a high neck and the head has a collar that goes over it. No matter how far I move my head, you can't see skin.


----------



## Kumali (Dec 1, 2020)

charizardmew3 said:


> Hi. Who here has ever been locked inside a fursuit? Any pics or vids?
> 
> I'm looking for something like this:
> 
> ...



Am I the only one who's reminded of Franz Kafka's _The Metamorphosis_?


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 3, 2020)

That's kinda hot.
Uh.

Yeah no I haven't. I bet a standard gimp suit costs less.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 12, 2020)

charizardmew3 said:


> How did that go?


Delayed by Oregon wildfires and pandemic nonsense, unfortunately. I probably won't see it until next year and I hate that so much. ;w;

They CAN have head attached, but I opted not to because I have to keep in mind the feasibility of wearing it for long periods of time. If my handler has to step away and I feel the sudden urge to sneeze, vomit, or heat stroke, I want to be able to pull it off quick because that would be instant "everything is awful". =x Plus, cleaning and repairing it would be made more of a hassle, so nah.

Perhaps if all the pieces zipped together, you could lock them temporarily? In other news, I've started building suits and I'm far along on my first one. If I can get enough of a handle on the basics I'll experiment with more technical aspects like this.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 14, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Delayed by Oregon wildfires and pandemic nonsense, unfortunately. I probably won't see it until next year and I hate that so much. ;w;
> 
> They CAN have head attached, but I opted not to because I have to keep in mind the feasibility of wearing it for long periods of time. If my handler has to step away and I feel the sudden urge to sneeze, vomit, or heat stroke, I want to be able to pull it off quick because that would be instant "everything is awful". =x Plus, cleaning and repairing it would be made more of a hassle, so nah.
> 
> Perhaps if all the pieces zipped together, you could lock them temporarily? In other news, I've started building suits and I'm far along on my first one. If I can get enough of a handle on the basics I'll experiment with more technical aspects like this.



Waiting is hard, took me 27 months to get mine!

Do show us when you do get it!


----------



## dead account bye (Dec 20, 2020)

Who here remembers the (regrettably late) Pouchhopper? He made lots of these.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 21, 2020)

charizardmew3 said:


> Who here remembers the (regrettably late) Pouchhopper? He made lots of these.








						Pouchhopper - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
					






					en.wikifur.com
				




For anyone who needs to know. I had to google him because I was still only a cringey Middle schooler and knew little of the fandom when he passed. It's neat he was more open about doing suits like that when more makers today prefer to keep it on the down-low if they do it at all.


----------



## dead account bye (May 18, 2021)

Video of being gagged inside a lockable plush fursuit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291767643716771840


----------



## dead account bye (Aug 9, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Delayed by Oregon wildfires and pandemic nonsense, unfortunately. I probably won't see it until next year and I hate that so much. ;w;
> 
> They CAN have head attached, but I opted not to because I have to keep in mind the feasibility of wearing it for long periods of time. If my handler has to step away and I feel the sudden urge to sneeze, vomit, or heat stroke, I want to be able to pull it off quick because that would be instant "everything is awful". =x Plus, cleaning and repairing it would be made more of a hassle, so nah.
> 
> Perhaps if all the pieces zipped together, you could lock them temporarily? In other news, I've started building suits and I'm far along on my first one. If I can get enough of a handle on the basics I'll experiment with more technical aspects like this.


Any updates?


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 14, 2021)

charizardmew3 said:


> Any updates?


Not too much! Here's a link to the queue and mine is the "white wolfess plushie suit" at the bottom: https://www.bigsexyplush.com/order-status/ Yes, I commissioned a plush maker to make a lockable fursuit because I do what I wants. Also, it says 'plushiesuit' but it isn't really. I've seen the WIP parts in person for the first test fit and it's really a fursuit because it lacks the stubby limbs and overall chonk a plushiesuit has. The quality so far is there, and it's clear it's not their first time making one, but I imagine she didn't know it would be so time intensive so it's taking forever. I imagine she works on it for maybe a few minutes a day and then plugs away at the other things in queue.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 14, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Not too much! Here's a link to the queue and mine is the "white wolfess plushie suit" at the bottom: https://www.bigsexyplush.com/order-status/ Yes, I commissioned a plush maker to make a lockable fursuit because I do what I wants. Also, it says 'plushiesuit' but it isn't really. I've seen the WIP parts in person for the first test fit and it's really a fursuit because it lacks the stubby limbs and overall chonk a plushiesuit has. The quality so far is there, and it's clear it's not their first time making one, but I imagine she didn't know it would be so time intensive so it's taking forever. I imagine she works on it for maybe a few minutes a day and then plugs away at the other things in queue.


Oh that sounds delightful! I kinda have a similar thing going on with lockable dresses. I may eventually branch into a fursuit though. Perhaps combine both for that fabulous feeling of being at your handlers mercy. -Giggles-


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 14, 2021)

Skittles said:


> Oh that sounds delightful! I kinda have a similar thing going on with lockable dresses. I may eventually branch into a fursuit though. Perhaps combine both for that fabulous feeling of being at your handlers mercy. -Giggles-


Hehe, Omg I know~! I won't go TMI here but the thought of being locked into a fursuit and perhaps being made to do some humiliating things like being walked on a leash or made to beg like a good girl for freedom is <3.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 14, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Hehe, Omg I know~! I won't go TMI here but the thought of being locked into a fursuit and perhaps being made to do some humiliating things like being walked on a leash or made to beg like a good girl for freedom is <3.


Quite a rush I agree!

For myself, I have several of these lovely gowns, one of them is a maid uniform. -Snickers- So! In a similar vein, being made to be someone's adorable fluffy servant would be quite divine and also humiliating. Teehee!


----------



## dead account bye (Aug 14, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Hehe, Omg I know~! I won't go TMI here but the thought of being locked into a fursuit and perhaps being made to do some humiliating things like being walked on a leash or made to beg like a good girl for freedom is <3.


Maybe blindfolded? Maybe gagged?


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 14, 2021)

Skittles said:


> Quite a rush I agree!
> 
> For myself, I have several of these lovely gowns, one of them is a maid uniform. -Snickers- So! In a similar vein, being made to be someone's adorable fluffy servant would be quite divine and also humiliating. Teehee!


Ohhh that sounds divine! I've always wanted a nice set of gowns to go over my current suit! Only I would be a total disaster zone trying to clean or serve with big stubby hand-paws! xD And cooking would be a big yikes if fire is involved.



charizardmew3 said:


> Maybe blindfolded? Maybe gagged?


Hot! I would with someone I trust and have known for a long time. When it comes to sensory deprivation you lose the ability to speak if something serious happens so the other partner has to be hyper-aware of how you're doing at all times. Or make a safety word/gesture because what if you're locked in, gagged, blinded, and then have to go # 2 really bad or some emergency?


----------



## Skittles (Aug 15, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Ohhh that sounds divine! I've always wanted a nice set of gowns to go over my current suit! Only I would be a total disaster zone trying to clean or serve with big stubby hand-paws! xD And cooking would be a big yikes if fire is involved.
> 
> 
> Hot! I would with someone I trust and have known for a long time. When it comes to sensory deprivation you lose the ability to speak if something serious happens so the other partner has to be hyper-aware of how you're doing at all times. Or make a safety word/gesture because what if you're locked in, gagged, blinded, and then have to go # 2 really bad or some emergency?


Ooof fire and fursuits and a gown would be bad! Yes! Ha! Probably best for the more "menial" things heh. I think the idea of having big clumsy paws would add to the peril/predicament personally. Since you know.. You are probably going to make atleast one mistake that your handler/Dom is going to notice. Ehehe.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 15, 2021)

No horny on main.


----------

